# preservative



## olgreendeere (Sep 8, 2013)

new to the forum and have a question. im a small time alfalfa guy and want to use preservatives I think where is the best place to buy them? thx for any advice


----------



## endrow (Dec 15, 2011)

Welcome olgreendeere preservative and applicators have been talked about a lot on here.. look back at old posts . What moistures do you want to bale at is your goal cattle or horse hay


----------



## olgreendeere (Sep 8, 2013)

my main customer base is goats and a few horse people. I would like to use something for a little insurance when the humidity is high in late season


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 5, 2013)

What type of baler are you running (big round, small square or big square) and does it have an applicator installed?


----------



## olgreendeere (Sep 8, 2013)

small square jd 336 very low tech lol


----------



## hay wilson in TX (Jan 28, 2009)

What you propose is what works best for the preservative thing.

For small square bales but cured hay, and above 70% relative humidity.

A 15 or 25 gallon tank mounted on the baler, and electric pump. Two spray tips over the cross feed or three with a higher yield works. When the humidity is high enough to push the hay moisture to 22% bale at 18 or 20 strokes per bale. As the humidity goes below 65% you should not need a preservative. That is the humidity down next to the hay, not at the TV station or local Airport.

With cured stems mount the moisture tester pickup on the off side. With damp stems the moisture pick up is better mounted on the knife's side, so you are looking at stem moisture

The American Forge & Grassland Council's annual meeting will be in Mmphis January 2014

I hope to be there Sunday Night and leave Wednesday Morning 12 to 15 January.

They tell me Hay Talk and or New AgTalk can have a table at the meal or a room to meet if we want.

Try afgc.org for registration information.

When AFGC met in San Antonio we stayed in a Super 8 motel and rode the city bus to the conference hotel. In Memphis the motes is $99, and I checked another motel and it was about $88..

To be truthful the conference fees are a little pricey but the hotel is competitive. With some coordination a month or two early you can game the system and attend for almost half cost. Sharing a room can be a good cost saving, if that is an option for you.

Last year in Kentucky/Ohio Arkansas dominated the presentations.

.


----------



## hay wilson in TX (Jan 28, 2009)

Alfalfa for goats I approve of. I try not to sell alfalfa to the casual horse owner. Unless the horses are running or working they do not burn enough energy to feed them alfalfa. A good bermudagrass hay works well for the casual horse.


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 5, 2013)

Many horse and goat owners don't like propionic acid treated hay. I work for a company that makes an alternative to acid. I don't want to use this forum as an advertisement but invite you to check out our web site (www.isfglobal.com) and look at Hay Guard.


----------



## JD3430 (Jan 1, 2012)

Hay Wilson, 
As usual thanks for the information on baling and humidity. 
I think I asked this before, but can't find the thread: 
Is there a handheld device to measure humidity near the ground? 
I have no idea how to tell % humidity at the windrow level. 
Thanks.


----------



## KYBRONCO (Aug 21, 2013)

Go with something like Hayguard, we used superhay and it eat the paint off of our baler throat. Worked good, but it was pungent and strong. About 800 for a spray rig setup from ag spray or similar company to setup on your baler. we have similar setup and only do 25 acres alfalfa. Superhay is pricey at 600 for a barrel.


----------



## mlappin (Jun 25, 2009)

KYBRONCO said:


> Go with something like Hayguard, we used superhay and it eat the paint off of our baler throat. Worked good, but it was pungent and strong. About 800 for a spray rig setup from ag spray or similar company to setup on your baler. we have similar setup and only do 25 acres alfalfa. Superhay is pricey at 600 for a barrel.


A price per ton really needs to be figured in to get a real ideal of the actual cost. I'm paying roughly a $1000 bucks for a 55 gallon drum of Hayguard, but at under 21% moisture you use half as much as acid. At 21%-23% you only use 3lbs/ton compared to 8lbs of acid, at over 24% and above you only use 5lbs of Hayguard compared to 16lbs of acid.


----------



## JD3430 (Jan 1, 2012)

mlappin said:


> A price per ton really needs to be figured in to get a real ideal of the actual cost. I'm paying roughly a $1000 bucks for a 55 gallon drum of Hayguard, but at under 21% moisture you use half as much as acid. At 21%-23% you only use 3lbs/ton compared to 8lbs of acid, at over 24% and above you only use 5lbs of Hayguard compared to 16lbs of acid.


Is hay guard same as crop saver (buffered proprionic acid?


----------



## mlappin (Jun 25, 2009)

JD3430 said:


> Is hay guard same as crop saver (buffered proprionic acid?


Nope, nothing like it, first of all it has no more smell than water. Secondly you can get it in cuts and it doesn't burn like a SOB. Biggest drawback I see is you can't let it freeze.


----------



## JD3430 (Jan 1, 2012)

And it's double the cost? Crop saver is $499 for 55 g barrel.


----------



## toms0012 (Jun 22, 2010)

They also function in a very different manner.


----------



## DSLinc1017 (Sep 27, 2009)

JD,

I picked this psychrometer up from professional equipment. It works great, very fast and small. Ive learned to even stick it in a wind row for further assesment. Thanks to HayW, it helps a bunch. It's not something I totally depend on, just another tool.

http://www.professionalequipment.com/extech%2Ddigital%2Dsling%2Dpsychrometer%2Drh300/psychrometers/


----------



## mlappin (Jun 25, 2009)

JD3430 said:


> And it's double the cost? Crop saver is $499 for 55 g barrel.


But how much are you using per ton?


----------



## endrow (Dec 15, 2011)

mlappin said:


> Nope, nothing like it, first of all it has no more smell than water. Secondly you can get it in cuts and it doesn't burn like a SOB. Biggest drawback I see is you can't let it freeze.


Agree but beyond that does h/g preform as well prop acid


----------



## mlappin (Jun 25, 2009)

endrow said:


> Agree but beyond that does h/g preform as well prop acid


Like any other preservative, if the proper amount is applied in the correct manner. I've been happy with it. No nasty smell when handling the stuff, doesn't burn in any cuts and pretty sure you won't go blind if you should ever get any splashed in your eyes.


----------

